# SW40VE "Sigma" sights ??



## swabby

Hay Guys,
I have a sigma 40ve, that I can't seem to get the sights figured out on!
I've owned this pistol about a year now, and I love the way it shots, however I'm not so happy with the sights. Here is my problem:
The front sight is fixed (ie riveted to the slide, no adjustment)
The rear sight is adjustable for windage (right to left), but not for elevation (no adjustment). 
It shots about a foot low at 20 yards, I have learned to compensate for the sight picture while I'm shooting, but I'm not comfortable using as my main CCW weapon. I've had several of my buddies shot it, with the same result! I think that there must be some good quality aftermarket sights that I can install, just not sure where to look!
Any questions/comments would be appreciated! Joe


----------



## Ptarmigan

I can't really offer you much advice with regards to adjusting your sights, but I feel the need to point out that should you ever shoot anyone at a distance of 20 yards you will most likely be in a lot of trouble. Anything over 7 yards will most likely be questioned in terms of need for self defense.


----------



## Dsig1

I've shot a few Sigma's and they all shot a bit low. I shot mostly from 15 yards and at that distance, the sight picture was dead straight on the white dot of the front sight. You are taught to keep the sight picture straight even at 6 O'clock with the target object sitting on top. With the Sigma, I always covered the target object. You could file the front sight a bit, cover the current dot in black paint and add a new white dot on top of it but I agree with Ptarmigan's post that you should practice under 20 yards and the difference will not be as magnified.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

A Sigma's sites are set up like any combat guns sights. There's three dots. Put them in a row and that's where the rounds go. No "floating" the target or any of the stuff you do with a target gun. Sigma is a no frills gun that shoots really well for the money. I had one and it was spot on up to 30 yards. You shouldn't have to move the rear site but you can if you think you need to. The front site is tenon mounted so it can also be changed if needed or you just wanna put some night sites on it.


----------



## TheReaper

I shot my Sigma 40 at the range today and had no problems with the sights but the trigger is a little hard to get used too after shooting a M&P.


----------



## bompa

You didn't state just what you were shooting for ammo..To change point of impact you could change to a different bullet weight..If you were using 115gr try 125's or even 147's..Even a different brand might make a difference..
As for sights I believe any front sight made for a Glock would work,you just have to figure out what height to order..For a gun that shoots low 
you would need a lower front sight or a higher rear sight..


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Try different ammo and all the CCL shooting I have down was at 3,7 and 15 yards. 


Use a two hand grip with the Sigma's stiff trigger some people pull the muzzle down while pulling the trigger.


----------



## TOF

Check your sights by shooting from a sand bag rest or have someone at your range that is an experienced shooter test it. If you are convinced the sights are your problem rather than yourself then give Smith & Wesson a call. Their warranty support is excellent and they will fix it for free.

The gun should not hit 12 inches below point of aim at 50 yards out much less 20.

Keep practicing at 20 yards, it will make you a better shot at 7. 

Shooting paper at 20 yards does not have to be justified and if someone is shooting at me while either they or I am trying to get away and pass the 7 yard mark, I will keep shooting.

FWIW I frequently shoot at 12" x 14" targets as far out as 40 to 50 yards with my M&P40. I do not have to use Kentucky windage and still hit them.

Good luck

PS: Please dont put Glock parts on a S&W that is sacrilege.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

TOF said:


> Check your sights by shooting from a sand bag rest or have someone at your range that is an experienced shooter test it. If you are convinced the sights are your problem rather than yourself then give Smith & Wesson a call. Their warranty support is excellent and they will fix it for free.
> 
> The gun should not hit 12 inches below point of aim at 50 yards out much less 20.
> 
> Keep practicing at 20 yards, it will make you a better shot at 7.
> 
> Shooting paper at 20 yards does not have to be justified and if someone is shooting at me while either they or I am trying to get away and pass the 7 yard mark, I will keep shooting.
> 
> FWIW I frequently shoot at 12" x 14" targets as far out as 40 to 50 yards with my M&P40. I do not have to use Kentucky windage and still hit them.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> PS: Please dont put Glock parts on a S&W that is sacrilege.


Amen!:smt033


----------

